# On a HOT Spring day...FOTD



## bondgirlx (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello again!
How is everyones Spring going?











http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...lton87/055.jpg

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...lton87/rs2.jpg






and an O/T mirror pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Chao!



eyes:bare canvas paint, nylon e/s, engaging mineralize e/s, beauty marked e/s, smolder eye kohl, maybelline mascara, mac #34 lashes and mac #3 lashes

lips: gel lipstick


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 15, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 15, 2008)

hi, can u list wat u used for the FOTD? nice look, gr8 with th nude lip


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful!  What did you use?


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 15, 2008)

Very pretty, I really love that lippie on you.  And that's a cute sleeping kitty on your bed!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 15, 2008)

gorgeous look!


----------



## bondgirlx (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Very pretty, I really love that lippie on you.  And that's a cute sleeping kitty on your bed!!_

 
yeah he's a cutie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really old though...


----------



## Hilly (Apr 15, 2008)

looks great!!!


----------



## bondgirlx (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks everyone!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow.. you're so hot!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mreichert (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful! And, amazing blending- love it


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 15, 2008)

you are beautiful! you have the most gorgeous hair ever girl! and those lashes are to die for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great job! post more often!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 16, 2008)

*~*Pretty!!!*~*


----------



## bondgirlx (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kattybadatty* 

 
_you are beautiful! you have the most gorgeous hair ever girl! and those lashes are to die for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great job! post more often!_

 
awww thanks!


----------



## Jot (Apr 16, 2008)

stunning x


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh wow you're stunning


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 16, 2008)

you look great !


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 16, 2008)

Awww, to your kitty...

but damn girl, your a hottie!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 16, 2008)

gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look like a barbie doll!!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 16, 2008)

You do look like a barbie!  You're beautiful!


----------



## Moonspell (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_And that's a cute sleeping kitty on your bed!!_

 
I second that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Very pretty look!


----------



## Penn (Apr 16, 2008)

you look so hot!! i love your eyes


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 16, 2008)

girl you make me jealous, your hair is to die for!!!! And you´re amazingly beautiful over all, you kinda look like a much hotter version of Bijou Phillips (especially how she looked like in Hostel II)


----------



## bondgirlx (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_girl you make me jealous, your hair is to die for!!!! And you´re amazingly beautiful over all, you kinda look like a much hotter version of Bijou Phillips (especially how she looked like in Hostel II)_

 
aw thanks! you're not so bad yourself hon


----------



## neezer (Apr 18, 2008)

that is a good look on you!! and look at the kitty awww


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Apr 18, 2008)

You look stunning.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Apr 18, 2008)

You are so pretty! I love the eyes.


----------



## angeluv009 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOVE it!!!


----------



## Baby Mac (Apr 22, 2008)

Your tan looks great..may i ask what brand of tan you use?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah, where's Ken? lol
You look hot. You're *sooooo* my cousin's type!


----------



## averiejuli (Apr 22, 2008)

You are stunningly gorgeous!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 22, 2008)

Gorgeous! Hee...look at the kitty


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow you're gorgeous.I love your hair,and your make up looks GREAT!


----------



## user46 (Apr 22, 2008)

you SOOO remind me of Aubrey O'Day from Danity Kane! Pretty!


----------



## matteell (Apr 25, 2008)

very cute.. love your hair !!! pretty..


----------



## bondgirlx (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Baby Mac* 

 
_Your tan looks great..may i ask what brand of tan you use?_

 
haha no i don't mind at all! i used to use tanning booths but i don't anymore simply to protect my skin. I use L'oreal sublime bronze in light-medium it's for the face and the body. It works soooooooo well I highly recommend it


----------



## bondgirlx (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_you SOOO remind me of Aubrey O'Day from Danity Kane! Pretty!_

 
i actually think i'm the only person in the world who doesn't listen to them haha


----------



## moonlit (Apr 26, 2008)

u look great! the first pic is my fav..what face products did u use? foundation?Please do a tutorial of this look


----------



## az* (Apr 26, 2008)

You look stunning!


----------



## Loes (Apr 26, 2008)

Omg girl you look hot!! And your theets are soo white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what's your secret?


----------



## princessraini300 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's totally Hot!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 26, 2008)

very nice.. i love ur eyes.. great look


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Apr 26, 2008)

you look like a more gorgeous version of aubrey from danity kane

what is this gel lipstick?


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 26, 2008)

You are such a Barbie Doll! I love that look!!! It's so nice on ur face!...


----------



## Indigowaters (Apr 29, 2008)

You have some very good blending skills!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 29, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## saab (Apr 29, 2008)

love yr look !!


----------



## aziza (Apr 29, 2008)

Those lashes are too fly!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 29, 2008)

Wowza!  You are so pretty!  Great job!


----------



## bondgirlx (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_You have some very good blending skills!_

 
it's all about the blending brush


----------



## bondgirlx (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_u look great! the first pic is my fav..what face products did u use? foundation?Please do a tutorial of this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hmm i use aveeno moisturizer, some concealer and of course l'oreal true match liqued foundation. It works wonders


----------



## nunu (Jun 2, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Marijka (Jun 4, 2008)

Stunning!!! Barbie, alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## tripwirechick (Jun 4, 2008)

Damn, you are hot!! Is that a Siamese I see sleeping on your bed?


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## sooo (Jun 4, 2008)

wow you are so beautiful


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jun 4, 2008)

you look drop-dead gorgeous! and your hair is beautiful. great job!


----------



## erynnj (Jun 4, 2008)

can you possibly be any hotter? Great look love it! I SPY A SIAMESE>>> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG  i have a siamese, big long man 20 lbs and lean... <3


----------

